# Yeah another Coconut Oil Allergy thread



## Oboesonata (Nov 26, 2015)

I am a complete beginner at soap making, my main interest stems from the fact that my dad is pretty much allergic to all raw fruits and veggies including their oils.  He is most especially allergic to coconut and avocados, to the point where we read the ingredient lists of any skin products and tell my father not use them if we see coconut or avocado oils as an ingredient.  This has been diagnosed, documented, and lifestyle adjusted long before I was born.

My father is also ridiculously smart, one of his degrees is in biology with an emphasis in botany.  Armed with this knowledge when I went to go research substitutions, I also learned that any of the usual oils used to substitute for CO are all related to coconut and are likely to cause the same reaction as CO.  Further research concluded that CO properties are really only for moisturizing and bubble production.  While moisturizing is nice, I can live without bubbles.  Bubbles do not equal clean.

Also, I'm trying to do this relatively cheaply.  I want any soap I make to be relatively cost effective.


----------



## KristaMarie (Nov 26, 2015)

Coconut oil is moisturizing, but sodium cocoate (saponified coconut oil) is not. If you don't care about bubbles, you have a million options! 
I don't use lard, but I feel like that's going to be a good option for you. People love it, it's cheap, and won't require as long of a cure as something with a lot of soft oils.
What other properties are you looking for?


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 26, 2015)

My vote would be for lard or tallow if you aren't averse to animal fats.  They really make a lovely bar of soap and are also cost effective.


----------



## Oboesonata (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm not sure whether or not this matters (from what I've read it shouldn't), but I plan on hot processing and doing small batches.  I'm looking for something that is neither slimy or drying; does an effective job of cleaning; non-irritant.  Mostly just looking for something that is soap, not a detergent bar, and won't try to kill my dad.  Also, he's allergic to Aloe Vera in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 27, 2015)

I've not tried this, but maybe a bar like-

95% lard
5% castor (unless castor is a no go, in which case just do 100% lard)

Add sugar to the water before the lye is added at a rate of 3% of the oil weight, to help with bubbles


----------



## Susie (Nov 27, 2015)

I second or third the high lard soap suggestion.  Wonderful soap, gives rich, creamy lather.  Add sugar @ 1 tsp PPO to boost the bubbles.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 27, 2015)

I'll forth the lard soap suggestion.  

Another one you might want to try is a castille with 100% Olive Oil. Just make it and forget it for at a looong time (at least 6 months, but a year is traditional). It's not great on lather, but it's very gentle for most people. I prefer a poof or washcloth with them since the lather can be weirdly viscous.


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 27, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> I'll forth the lard soap suggestion.
> 
> Another one you might want to try is a castille with 100% Olive Oil. Just make it and forget it for at a looong time (at least 6 months, but a year is traditional). It's not great on lather, but it's very gentle for most people. I prefer a poof or washcloth with them since the lather can be weirdly viscous.



I agree with snappy llama but...
What is he actually allergic to because he might be allergic to Olive Oil as well?

He might be able to use Rice Bran Oil.  Not many people are allergic to it.  Some say the problem with high percentages of RB is DOS but if you use a tiny amount of Rosemary Oleoresin (Not Oil Extract as I said first - thanks Susie) or Vit E oil when you buy it it seems to rule out DOS.

Camellia oil is a low allergen too but it seems to add a few problems to soap making that makes it more trouble that it is worth.


----------



## Susie (Nov 27, 2015)

Vitamin E oil is not a good antioxidant.  Use Rosemary Oleoresin (ROE), NOT Rosemary Extract or Rosemary Essential Oil.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 27, 2015)

penelopejane said:


> I agree with snappy llama but...
> What is he actually allergic to because he might be allergic to Olive Oil as well?
> 
> He might be able to use Rice Bran Oil.  Not many people are allergic to it.  Some say the problem with high percentages of RB is DOS but if you use a tiny amount of Rosemary Oil Extract or Vit E oil when you buy it it seems to rule out DOS.
> ...



Sorry, I must have missed that! Thanks for catching.


----------



## spenny92 (Nov 27, 2015)

Gennys shampoo bar recipe has no coconut oil and lathers like crazy for me - thick, dense, creamy, bubbly lather. I was surprised considering I'd read everywhere that no coconut = no bubbles.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 27, 2015)

Yup, lard. I like the idea of the 95% lard, 5% castor. You can get castor in the pharmacy section of Wal-mart (or some grocery stores) with the laxatives. Bottom shelf, blue bottle. I order mine by the gallon from Soaper's Choice / Columbus Foods, but if you just want a few batches for personal use, you don't need a gallon. The best price in a local store for me is from Vitamin Shoppe, if you want 8 ounces or so.

I have read that sunflower oil works synergistically with olive oil to boost lather. So if you want to be a little fancier than lard and castor:

Lard 60%
Olive 30%
Castor 5%
Sunflower 5%.

Is Palm Kernel oil out as a replacement for coconut? Since they are both types of palm trees?


----------



## Arimara (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm not going to lie, I'm jumping on the tallow/lard bandwagon. It's still to early to use them but I tested a beef tallow soap I made a couple of weeks ago and it felt amazing. It even lathers better than all my non veggie soaps. Shame I still have to wait really use it.


----------

